# Can dogs get chicken pox?



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I have just noticed lots of bumps on Pip, mainly in clusters on his thighs, some on his neck and head and some on his chest. They look sore, some of them are puss filled and some have a crust on. I wasn't sure if he'd been stung by a bee, but there are too many. Not sure if it might be linked to the ticks that he got a few weeks a go-he disturbed a ticks nest and got COVERED in tick nymphs-the ticks are all gone now though after we Frontlined him. He has also had a weird cough last week that sounded sort of like a chocking noise, that's stopped now though. Anyone had anything similar or know what it might be? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No they cannot. It sounds like a bacterial skin infection. He needs to see the vet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He needs to see a vet ASAP. Especially if he was covered with ticks.


----------

